# crc mismatch error



## Willp63 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member and my problem is with downloading maps to an android navigation app. Just as the map download reaches 100% a message flashes up "I/O error crc mismatch" and the download starts all over again. Can anyone help please?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

1. What android device do you own?
2. What "android navigation app" are you using?


----------

